# What Are You?



## Hulaette (May 31, 2015)

Serious question, what are you and what do you do?


----------



## jasa11 (May 31, 2015)

I drive safe drive safe ok by


----------



## Mariah (May 31, 2015)

Plantkin but I'm also part of space. I really identify with the sun.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

i'm a human

i breathe


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

a hippie turt obv


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2015)

A Solanum tuberosum that makes kawaii things


----------



## Moddie (May 31, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Trundle (May 31, 2015)

I'm a mermaid


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

im a human

and i eat, sleep and breathe. anything u want to ask me, merperson ? ?  ? ? ? ?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 31, 2015)

I'm a truffle that panics a lot.

Well, I'm a human. I like climbing things. I draw _a lot_. I'm in art club. And I play soccer.
Basically what I think is most important about me.


----------



## starlark (May 31, 2015)

there's a smaller me inside of me that insists i'm both starkin and deerkin but i try to ignore it
I'm Ruth, a 14-year-old Asian kid that speaks with a posh accent, lives in the deep dark forest besides the sea, I like dogs, I babysit boats and I want to tread the West End Boards some day.
And I'm also an internet voice actress 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also regret denying a request to join the yogscast


----------



## Celestefey (May 31, 2015)

I am a human being. But I often wish that I was Princess Peach. xD Life would be so much better being a fictional character, I swear... Except, I wouldn't allow myself to be captured by Bowser all the time.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 31, 2015)

I'm a grumpy old person with no immediate plans for the future.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2015)

I'm a banker, I help people open checking and savings accounts, CDs and IRAs, and help with general maintenance (changing accounts to different types when they're at certain balances, setting up automatic transfers between accounts, set up over-draft protection, etc.)  I'm also a notary, so I also help with the legalization of certain documents.

Aside from that I'm a daughter, a sister, a wife, a mother to cats, a friend of animals both human and not, a coworker, an employee, a gamer, a human.  I think that pretty much covers everything.


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

gay and moody


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 31, 2015)

Paishellian bat, twin-tail weasel, minty green-furred hybrid anthromorph with paws slightly larger than human hands, a petit set of wings you can only see from behind me, and some pretty large pink eyes. My head's pretty round, my ears triangular and near each other, and my stomach area is tinted a brighter green, almost white. My tails are tipped white and long enough for me to wrap around my waist. I'm 5.2 ft. tall, noticeably thin, and very light as a result of being a bat hybrid.

I laze about every day, usually because I'm relaxing all the time~ (Except when doing school work zel)


----------



## Llust (May 31, 2015)

I'm definitely not an insane person who thinks shes a mermaid. I'm a human who watches anime


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2015)

im kaname madoka's wife
i show how madoka is life #*teammadoka4ever*


----------



## Cyrene (May 31, 2015)

Once there was an ugly barnacle, he was so ugly that everyone died.

That ugly barnacle was me.


----------



## cinnam0n (May 31, 2015)

four and a half legs
we walk in unison


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2015)

I'm a magical unicorn that poops candy.


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2015)




----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 31, 2015)

I AM JUSTICE!


----------



## Raffy (May 31, 2015)

im a boy who watches korean drama and other korean shows

i also play acnl but no one knows what that game is


----------



## Mariah (May 31, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> im a boy



I would have never guessed.


----------



## Improv (May 31, 2015)

i'm a vampire i've worked really hard to become one


----------



## Javocado (May 31, 2015)

high as ***


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2015)

walruskin


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

I'm lord zamielmon


----------



## Raffy (May 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I would have never guessed.



oh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

I'm a collector of Rare Pepe's, perhaps you've heard of me?


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2015)

im a naiad

just keep swimming


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 31, 2015)

A Dinosaur. 
_rawr_​


----------



## Keyblades (Jul 6, 2015)

A tiger.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm a princess. I live in a pink barbie mansion and I poop glitter


----------



## Akimari (Jul 7, 2015)

*points to User Title*


----------



## tumut (Jul 8, 2015)

A gay dingbat.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 8, 2015)

Akimari said:


> *points to User Title*



Same.


----------



## doveling (Jul 8, 2015)

an annoying 14y/o kid who has no life basically, so lives their life secluded in their room on a animal crossing forum conversing with others. 
but seriously though, i think im human


----------



## kayleee (Jul 8, 2015)

A badass


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

human and what i do is eat and play ac and go on a forum while contemplating my tera life gg


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm a homosapien and I do whatever you guys do.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 8, 2015)

Hungry.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 8, 2015)

dead inside


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 8, 2015)

That's an easy one:






On a more serious note, I'm a lifeless hermit that does art things c;


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 8, 2015)

A bleeding heart animal lover and writer.

I also game. A lot.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm a collector of Rare Pepe's, perhaps you've heard of me?



This is me. Im also a Pepe collector


----------



## ams (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm about 99% cranky old cat lady and 1% actual productive member of society.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Hmm, this seeems like one of those meaning of life questions.. -pounders- What am I... Who am i? Hmmm


----------



## samsquared (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm a squid, I'm a kid, I'm a squid, I'm a kid


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 10, 2015)

Is this you?


----------



## Espurr (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm the guy who chuckled when Leonard Nimoy passed.


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 10, 2015)

I am a librarian.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a ham.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

I am a fabulous human.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 10, 2015)

wow nevermind


----------



## Azza (Jul 10, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Is this you?



Did anyone answer? XD


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

'cause i'm only human! and i bleed when i fall down. 'cause i'm only human....words in my head, knives in my heart. you build me up and then i fall apart, cause i'm only human...only human...


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 10, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Is this you?



A bmxing merwitch? Talk about a person of many talents.

As for myself, I am a 25 year old human female. My skills include making people feel uncomfortable and escalating situations.


----------



## r a t (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a flower, a rose to be exact.


----------



## twisty (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a walking salt deposit.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a mermaid...I don't know what else to say so...I'm a mermaid. Ask me a question.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I'm a mermaid...I don't know what else to say so...I'm a mermaid. Ask me a question.



_Really?_
Anyways, I'm an overly-sarcastic, extreme fangirl, bookworm, fandom obsessed eleven-year old with the height and mind of a sixteen year old.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 10, 2015)

a *****


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

I am a cat...
meow


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

i'm kind of a hermit... although i try to come out for sunlight every now and than do people things like socialize and eat.


----------

